# Bring pit bull mix into uk?



## phillygal (Jul 15, 2012)

hi all -- i have a lovely 5 year old shelter-rescued pit bull mix female pup, has anyone had success bringing a pit into the uk? 

from what i have read, process is daunting & if allowed in, i will have to muzzle her, carry extra insurance, etc etc. she is truly the sweetest creature and my kids love her, i can't imagine not bringing her with us... tx!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

phillygal said:


> hi all -- i have a lovely 5 year old shelter-rescued pit bull mix female pup, has anyone had success bringing a pit into the uk?
> 
> from what i have read, process is daunting & if allowed in, i will have to muzzle her, carry extra insurance, etc etc. she is truly the sweetest creature and my kids love her, i can't imagine not bringing her with us... tx!


Pit bulls are banned in the UK

See here:

Dogs that are banned in the UK : Directgov - Home and community

You need to contact DEFRA to find out what whether you can bring you dog into the UK.

If you are allowed to then, yes, you will need to muzzle her, carry extra insurance etc. You will also find that some rental properties will not allow these types of dogs.


----------



## phillygal (Jul 15, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Pit bulls are banned in the UK
> 
> See here:
> 
> ...



thanks -- just emailed defra. do you know anything about the appeals process for getting onto the exempted dogs list? can i initiate from the us? rather desperate to find a way to work this out...


----------

